#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  ............

## nnaaddiiaa

..........

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Hoi allemaal, 
Ik ben Nadia, ik ben 19 jaar. Ik heb een vreselijke tijd achter de rug en het leek me een goed idee om het op deze manier een beetje van me ''af'' te schrijven....Ik hoop dat jullie het willen lezen...
-xxxx-

Beslama..



Het was een vroege maandagochtend toen ik een vreselijk gestommel hoorde, beneden in de huiskamer. Ik vloog overeind en was meteen klaarwakker. Terwijl ik uit bed sprong, bedacht ik me iets. Natuurlijk, het was Mounir mijn broer. Vandaag was zijn eerste werkdag op zijn nieuwe baan (ppffttt) als je het een baan kan noemen tenminste.....
Ik kan best wel begrijpen dat SERIEUZE mensen dit werk echt als een baan zien en er ook hun gezinnen van moeten onderhouden en serieus....daar heb ik alle respect voor...Maar toen mijn broer (die de helft van zijn leven al stoned doorbrengt, hangend in discotheken en coffeshops) heilig tegenover mijn vader verklaarde 'echt' aan het werk te gaan had ik al zo mijn bedenkingen..Toen mijn ouders de dag erna hoopvol voor het raam doorbrachten (wachtend op Mounir die zijn nieuwe werkbenodigheden mee naar huis zou brengen ) kon ik het niet laten om af en toe ook even mee te spieken. Maar neehoor, geen Mounir te bekennen (zoals gewoonlijk). Rond 10 uur in de avond ging de bel. Het was mijn broer.......

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Rond 10 uur in de avond ging de bel....Het was mijn broer. Vol enthousiasme liet hij mijn vader de '' nieuwe'' auto zien die hij FINAAL voor de deur had geparkeerd. Ergens op het dak (ja, ergens...) zat een vaag, half onleesbaar bordje met de letters : t...a...x...i.. erop. Ik verbaasde me over het feit dat mijn broer taxichaffeur wilde worden. Het leek me namelijk helemaal niks voor hem, maar toen ik de uitdrukking op zijn gezicht zag wist ik al waar dit baantje op zou uitdraaien ; de hele dag (en nacht) rondjes rijden in de buurt samen met Hafid en Hassan en vooral NIKS serieus nemen en overal grapjes van maken........En eerlijk is eerlijk, ik moest toegeven, in het donker n van een afstandje zag de auto er best wel redelijk uit. Maja de volgende ochtend werd al snel duidelijk dat dit alleen voor '' van een afstandje '' geldt. Terwijl ik wakker was geworden van het gestommel beneden keek ik ff snel op de wekker : Wajoooo, het was pas 6 uur in de ochtend........Met een klap sloeg de buitendeur dicht. Gelukkig, eindelijk rust. Toen ik de  :argwaan:  taxi hoorde starten beneden kon ik het niet laten om even door het raam te gluren. In plaats van de redelijke auto van gisteravond zag ik nu een donkerblauwe '' iets'' , en mijn broer zat erin.....Er zaten vette schuurplekken op de banden, een barst in het achterraam dat met tape was geplakt en de uitlaat vertoonde '' vreemde '' rookwolken.......Het leek wel alsof dat ding rechtstreekt uit het autokerkhof was opgestaan......Toen er een plof uit de uitlaat kwam (die makkelijk de halve straat wakker had kunnen maken) in plaats van een normaal geluid, kon ik mijn lach echt niet meer inhouden. Het was 6 uur in de ochtend en ik , Nadia, zat alleen op me slaapkamer te hikken van het lachen, terwijl mijn broer ze3ma 
taxichaffeurtje ging spelen in een ''speelgoedauto'' die elk moment uit elkaar kon vallen.....Wejooo, als jullie die auto hadden gezien, geloof me, wie gaat daar nou voor betalen????? Toen Mounir eindelijk weg was (vraag me niet hoe...) kon ik niet meer slapen......Ik lag te woelen in mijn bed tot de wekker om 8 uur afging.....Tijd om op te staan..Als ik toen had geweten wat voor LANGE dag zit zou worden was ik waarschijnlijk nooit opgestaan. Het begon al meteen....M'n kleine broertje Said wilde niet uit de badkamer komen. Ewa ja halloo.....ik heb die badkamer ook nodig hoor...en die kleine aap sjeesde me zo voorbij in de gang. Voor wat heeft hij eigenlijk een spiegel nodig, man. Elke dag als hij naar school gaat kamt hij ze haar (de hele gelpot is meteen verloren) en hij verkracht Mounir ze after-shave aan alle kanten....
Ze3ma playertje uithangen ofzo??,, dat kind is 12......Zeker van Mounir geleerd...die komt dus ook niet verder dan de hoek (  :Wink:  en al helemaal vandaag niet...) Toen ik EINDELIJK de deur uit was ging me pocket af.....

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Toen ik EINDELIJK de deur uit was ging mijn pocket af...Het was Salima.

Ik : ja....
S : ewa...waar ben je? 
ik : bus....
S : ey eshi oke.., je bent ZWAAR te laat...
Ik : wat te laat? Jij bent te vroeg zal je bedoelen..
S : Begin die stomme klok van je goed te zetten, Nadia, zomertijd a stupid....tut, tut, tut, tut,tut

Shit, zomertijd. Ik was echt vet te laat. Maja, dat moet Salima nodig zeggen. Het verbaast me dat zij nog weet waar die school staat...Salima is de ergste spijbelaar die ik ken. Het enige wat zij op school komt doen is kijken en bekeken worden. Zij gaat al vier jaar naar school zonder boeken..Salima is mijn beste vriendin, maar tegelijkertijd de grootste
playster die ik ken..Ik en Salima zijn bijna onafscheidelijk, het enige verschil tussen ons is dat zij altijd een stapje verder weet te gaan dan ik. Misschien is dat het juist wel wat me zo aantrekt in haar. Ze is leuk, grappig, mooi, en avontuurlijk. Ik weet zeker dat Salima de droom is van menig jongen. Als ik samen met haar ben hebben we nooit gebrek aan aandacht...en al helemaal niet aan lol.. Een leven zonder Salima, nee, dat kan ik me echt niet indenken. 

Eenmaal op school aangekomen ( 2 uur te laat) is het eerste wat ik zie een bekend beeld ; Hassan en Salima verstopt tussen de kluisjes. Goeiemorgen, trut...zeg ik terwijl ik me jas in me kluis probeer te proppen. Ja, ja , hoi..komt en half mompelend terug uit de hoek..Sinds wanneer noemen ze dit les volgen? Tzzzz....Biologie hebben we allang afgesloten hoor...Hassan is Salima's schoolvriendje...(pffttt) die ene keer in de maand dat zij naar school komt..

Die middag was z saai. De klok tikte bijna niet meer verder. Het leek alsof de wereld vergeten was door te draaien. Terwijl mevr. Kootmans haar erg slaapverwekkende verhaal over naamvallen ofzo afmaakte...keek ik verveeld naar Salima. Ze zat half onderuitgezakt stiekeme sms-jes uit te wisselen met iemand..Zeker een jongen..
Sommige mensen in onze omgeving mochten Salima niet. Ze vonden haar losgeslagen, bijdehand en beschuldigden haar ervan marokaanse meisjes een slechte naam te geven.....Mij kon het niet echt veel schelen wat ze van haar vonden. Ze waren zelf allemaal even schanheilig. Heilige Hajar die om de hoek liep te vozen met haar buurjongen..of het ze3ma ''lieve'' meisje Karima die elk weekend met een ander op de achterbank lag.....en dan slecht praten over een ander...., maar God ziet alles...Mohiem, toen om 4 uur eindelijk de bel ging had Salima een geweldig plan bedacht (vondt ze zelf volgens mij )

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

We zouden afspreken met twee marokaanse jongens : Yassin en Abdel..Volgens Salima had ze al heel lang contact met Yassin en waren ze echt wel te vertrouwen. Bovendien had ze hem beloofd om eerdaags af te spreken....Half twijfelend ging ik toch met haar mee. Maar was dit nou eigenlijk wel zo'n goed idee?? Salima kennende waren het ''vlotte'' jongens (type-player) Maar voor haar maakte dat niet uit want zij speelde net zo hard met hun als hun met haar. We zouden afspreken op het Centraal Station van Den-Haag in de avond rond half negen...........
Hun zouden ons daar op komen halen met de auto en dan zouden we iets gezelligs gaan doen....wat drinken..poolen of uitgaan......Salima kwam met mij mee naar huis, daar belde ze haar moeder met een smoes op dat ze bij mij bleef slapen en ik deed hetzelfde met mijn ouders. Omdat mijn ouders wat moeilijk te overtuigen zijn dan die van Salima had ik Salima zelf bij me als bewijs....Ze verklaarde heilig tegenover mijn moeder dat we zometeen rechtstreeks naar haar huis zouden gaan en daar zouden overnachten met een leuke video en chips...(ja toch..  :Wink:  ) Het voelde niet goed om tegen mijn ouders te liegen,maar ik wist niet hoe ik bepaalde dingen anders op moest lossen..Mounir loog al z'n hele leven tegen m'n ouders, net als mijn twee zussen Jasmina en Fatima, die ook al bijna nooit meer thuis te vinden waren...Jasmina ging ze3ma elke avond baby sitten en Fatima zat op een ''avond'' opleding......(whatever) en mijn ouders maar goed gelovig zijn....Als mijn vader er ooit achter zou komen waar z'n kinderen ECHT uithingen zouden we allemaal een enkeltje woestijn krijgen...Het enige waar mijn leven dan nog uit zou bestaan was trouwen met een of andere ''oudere'' schapenhouder ofzo.....In de grote stad wonen zou ik dan echt wel kunnen vergeten....Wat zou ik dan voor adres moeten opgeven? Rechtdoor tot het eind (welke eind?) en dan de eerste berg links????? Begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik hou van mijn land..
maar als ik teruggestuurd wordt naar Marokko om iets wat ik hier heb uitgespookt zou mijn leven daar een hel zijn....al moest mijn vader daar persoonlijk voor zorgen....Mohiem..Ik en Salima haasten ons die avond naar het station om de trein naar Den-Haag te halen. Onderweg kon ik nog net op tijd achter een boom springen voordat mijn ''voorspellingen'' van gisteravond me zou betrappen ; een doodleuke rondrijdende ''vuilnisbak'' met mijn broer half stoned aan het stuur en Hafid ze3ma stoer naast hem. Ik keek ze spottend na terwijl Hafid half uit het portier hing om een chicky te versieren..Tzzz....alsof een normaal denkend persoon daar in gaat stappen..Mounir had beter een bordje met AANDACHTLOOS op z'n dak kunnen plakken dan TAXI..
En ik was niet de enige die er zo over dacht. Salima lag dubbel...: Naad, zag je dat???????????vroeg ze zichzelf duidelijk amuserend....Ja duuhh....zie ik eruit alsof ik blind ben ofzo........

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Doorgaan of niet??????????????????????



-xxxx-...

----------


## rooierozen

Ga door meid!!

jihane

----------


## m0cr0layD

Leuk !  :grote grijns:

----------


## Batata24

zeker doorgaan !! PLEASSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Bedankt voor jullie reacties........
 :Iluvu:  

-xxx-


Eenmaal aangekomen op het station misten we op een haar na onze trein naar Den-Haag...Hij reed NET voor onze neus weg.....Tzz..alleen maar door die stomme Mounir die net voorbij moest komen...Dit was echt minder..Nu zaten we zeker een half uur vast op het station..wie weet wie we allemaal nog tegen konden komen hierzo die ons makkelijk thuis konden verlullen..In tegenstelling tot mij maakte Salima zich totaal niet druk..op haar dooie gemak ging ze op een bankje zitten, wachtend op de volgende trein ging ik maar naast haar zitten..Het feit dat we nu wel gruwelijk te laat zouden komen kon haar ook niet veel schelen. Ze zat nog steeds te grinniken om die stomme vertoning van Mounir en Hafid een paar minuten geleden..'Ben je nu klaar'?, vroeg ik een beetje geirriteerd aan haar, zo grappig was het nou ook weer niet...............
Eindelijk, de trein. Toen we eenmaal in de trein zaten en richting Leiden reden ging Salima's pocket, het was Yassin..

S : Ja
Y : Ewa, komt er nog wat van? We staan hier allang te wachten....
S : We zijn er bijna, trein had vertraging..
Y :Jaja, maar safi....schiet op oke....we wachten..

Toen we in Den-Haag aankwamen was ik best wel zenuwachtig geworden ( in tegenstelling tot Salima, die ook nog eens op haar dooie gemak eten ging kopen ) Ik kende die jongens niet eens..waarom was ik eigenlijk meegegaan????????Ik keek naar Salima. Ze had een donkere spijkerbroek aan, met zwarte puntschoentjes en een zwart truitje. Ik daarintegen was het tegenovergestelde van haar met m'n lichte spijkerbroek, witte schoentjes en witte truitje... Als we naast elkaar liepen leken we wel een zuurstok....zwart en wit foto.....
Het enige wat dezelfde kleur had was ons haar, allebei zwart, alleen had ik nog m'n eigen krullen en had Salima het gestyled...We konden makkelijk zusjes zijn...

Nadat Salima had gegeten liepen we naar buiten. Een minuut daarna ging haar pocket. 

S: ja..
Y : Zijn jullie dat? Zwart en wit........
S : ja, waar ben je?
Y : Kom dan, hierzo, die zwarte bmw voor je neus....

We keken. En inderdaad, er stond een zwarte bmw naast ons....
Doordat de auto geblindeerde ramen had konden we niet naar binnen kijken...Ik had meteen m'n bedenkingen. Tzzz, wat een mongool....
Hij staat naast ons, belt haar op en ziet dat ze opneemt, gaat ie vervolgens vragen : en? zijn jullie dat?? Hij ziet toch dat ze opneemt....aaaa duuuhh dat wij dat dan zijn.....Maar goed.......

----------


## rooierozen

go on baby!!

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Salima deed de deur van de achterbank open en kroop naarbinnen. Net toen ik achter haar aan wilde gaan klonk er een jongensstem van de bestuurderskant : ey...kom jij maar hier zitten.....als je het niet erg vindt..Ik stapte voorin en begroette beide jongens en stelde me voor aan hun, aangezien Salima beter bekend was dan ik. De jongen met wie Salima ''eigenlijk'' afgesproken had zat naast haar achterin. Ewa, alles goed? vroeg de jongen naast me. Ik keek hem aan en .......................
Ik was gewoon op slag verliefd....dit was mij nog nooit gebeurd. Ik vondt niet zo snel een jongen leuk, en al helemaal niet van het type jongens waar Salima gebruikelijk op valt. M'n hele maag draaide om en de vlinders in m'n buik vlogen alle kanten op. Eigenlijk werdt ik er een beetje misselijk van. Jahoor, antwoorde ik ze3ma ongeinteresseerd terug..terwijl ik naar buiten probeerde te kijken. Salima en Yassir waren ondertussen al druk in gesprek over van alles en nog wat...en hadden 
duidelijk alleen nog maar aandacht voor elkaar. Ik had geen woorden meer over...het leek alsof mijn hoofd leeg was. Ik had hem niks te zeggen...niks te vertellen...niks om over te praten. Er hing een dodelijke stilte tussen ons. Abdel stak een sigaret op en draaide het raam een stukje open voor de rook. Hij was niet eens zo beleefd om aan mij te vragen of ik misschien ook een sigaret wilde....(niet dat ik rook, maar het gaat om het principe) Zullen we gaan? vroeg hij tenslotte. Zonder op mijn antwoord te wachten starte hij de auto en reed weg. We reden richting Rotterdam. Terwijl hij op de weg lette, lette ik op hem. Hij had zwart haar...stekeltjes en was getint. Hij had bruine ogen met een soort groene gloed erin. Hij droeg een wit shirt van Replay en een spijkerbroek. Zijn Armani riem stak een beetje over zijn shirt heen. Het was echt een hele mooie jongen...maar volgens mij was hij een beetje ''te vlot'' voor mij. Hij was waarschijnlijker eerder weg dan de wind.......Hij leek me echt zo'n type jongen dat een meisje een roos geeft met de woorden : ik kom terug als hij verwelkt....waarna je er achterkomt dat de roos van plastic is........

----------


## rooierozen

leuk vervolg!!!

----------


## Touriaaa

Leuk ga gauw door!  :duim:

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Terwijl de auto over de snelweg raasde en Salima en Yassir het wel heel erg gezellig maakten op de achterbank voelde ik dat Abdel soms stiekem eventjes naar me keek. Hij had gewoon iets...Iets wat mij heel erg aantrok. Misschien doordat hij onbereikbaar was, want dat was hij..
Hij zou zich nooit aan ''zomaar'' een meisje binden. Zou hij wel eens een serieuze relatie hebben gehad?? Zou hij ooit wel eens helemaal gek zijn geweest op een meisje....een meisje waar hij alles voor over zou hebben gehad..Ik was in mijn eigen wereldje verzonken tot ik plots werd opgeschrikt door een schok..Verschrikt keek ik hem aan. Hahhahahah, ik dacht ja, misschien dat die rem wat meer invloed op je heeft als ik........Ppfffttt wat een afgang..Hij vondt me zeker saai. We stonden stil voor een gebouw. Volgens mij was het een poolcentrum ofzo. Eh, wij blijven nog eventje hierzo, klonk een klein stemmetje uit de richting van de achterbank. Tfooe, man, wat dacht ze nou wel niet eigenlijk....Ze heeft me alleen maar meegevraagd voor haar eigen lolletjes en de rest van de tijd niet aangekeken. Fijn hoor. Nu zit ik dus weer de hele avond opgescheept met een jongen die ik niet eens ken. Alleen maar door haar, ik had spijt dat ik tegen m'n ouders had gelogen voor dit....Met een ruk pakte in me tas uit de auto en smeet de deur dicht....Ik kon het niet laten om Salima nog even saracastisch ''veel plezier'' te wensen voordat ik wegliep richting het poolcaf. Nadia, klonk het achter me..Abdel haalde me in. Je bent boos he....zei hij, ewa schatje, laat die twee maar, zijn toch allebei even goedkoop.............
En voor het eerst in m'n leven had ik niet het gevoel dat ik Salima wilde verdedigen. Dit was gewoon haar schuld....en alleen van haar.........
Het interesseerde me op dat moment niet echt hoe er over haar gepraat werd..dit keer had ze het verdiend...Ze laat me gewoon in de steek, fluisterde ik tegen hem.. Weet ik lieverd, maar maak je niet druk. Wij gaan gewoon een leuke avond hebben toch...... Hij pakte m'n hand en trok me mee naar binnen. Eenmaal binnen werd me al heel snel duidelijk dat hij geen aandacht te kort kwam. Als blikken konden doden was ik al tien keer dood geweest. Maja, ik kon ze ook geen ongelijk geven. Abdel was inderdaad een hele mooie jongen..................

----------


## m0cr0layD

Leuk, ga gauw door  :grote grijns:

----------


## rooierozen

knuffies bedankttttttt

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

EEEJJJ ALLEMAAL....sorry dat ik zolang niet ben verder gegaan maar mijn pc had een eigen leven gevonden......
Gelukkig is ie weer gemaakt...dus ik ga weer verder ok..KUSJES.....

Die avond verliep verder rustig. Ik en Abdel dronken wat en praatte over van alles en nog wat, terwijl Salima zich vermaakte in de auto...Ja toch..maar goed..Ik was nog steeds pissig op haar..wat dacht ze eigenlijk wel niet? Maja het blijft me beste vriendin...Aan het einde van de avond rond een uur of 1 in de nacht besloten ik en Abdel weg te gaan..We konden alleen nergens heen...ik en Salima...aangezien wij zo slim waren geweest om elkaar te beschermen tegenover onze ouders..
Abdel vondt het hele verhaal erg lachwekkend...waar ik me trouwens bes wel aan stoorde..Ik bedoel...kijk..hij is een jongen..hij mag alles..hele nachten wegblijven..Wij hoefden dat echt niet in ons hoofd te halen hoor...We stapten in de auto, ik weer voorin. Hij zette de cd speler aan en startte de auto...We kunnen wel naar een hotel gaan...zei hij tenslotte toen we op de snelweg richting huis reden. Hotel??????????
Ik kreeg al kramp bij het idee...wat was hij wel niet van plan??? Salima zag het aan me..maar in plaats van te zorgen dat we dus echt niet zouden gaan begon ze te lachen...Ik begon Abdel steeds meer een klootzak te vinden. Ik vondt dat hij zich lullig gedroeg..alsof we sletjes waren ofzo.ze3ma...hotel...Hij leek zich niet echt te storen aan mijn 
afwijzende blik..Hoe leuk ik ook met hem had gepraat die avond alles viel op dat moment in het water voor mij. Ik knapte zo op hem af op dat moment...Dat hij mooi was gaf hem nog niet het recht om meisjes zo goedkoop te behandelen. En schatje? vroeg hij mij aankijkend.....Ik keek strak voor me de weg op...Ik had totaal geen zin meer om met hem te praten....Wat denk je? ....zeurde hij verder. Weet je wat ik denk..antwoorde ik geirriteerd....dat je lelijk bent en onbeschoft!!
Hij slikte mijn commentaar zonder wat terug te zeggen maar ik zag aan hem dat ie beledigd was. Salima en Yassin luisterde vol aandacht naar onze woordenwisseling..Ik zag in de spiegel dat ze moeite hadden hun lach in te houden. Vindt je dat? antwoorde Abdel na een paar minuten...Met een ruk zette hij de auto stil op de vluchtstrook...Ik schrok van hem..Hij maakte mijn deur open en keek me triomfantelijk aan... Als je dat vindt ga je maar lekker lopen....beslama.....Ik dacht dat hij een grapje maakte evenals Salima die uitbarstte in lachen. 
Yassin gebood hem normaal te doen..maar hij keek alleen naar mij....
Ewa stap uit dan...mens..schreeuwde hij tegen me...Sooooo...Hij was dus gewoon bloedserieus...Op dat moment werd ik zoo kwaad op hem...Hij had kapsones niet normaal...een jongen die zich zo lekker voelde hoefde ik niet eens te kennen..Hij was niks meer dan een sukkeltje met papa ze auto...Tffooeee a sukkel..is goed met je..riep ik terwijl ik uitstapte en met een knal de deur dicht gooide.....SALIMA!!! schreeuwde ik dreigend naast de nog met motor aanstaande auto....
Ze stapte ook uit en liep naar me toe..Hij maakt maar een grapje a mens..stap in..zei ze terwijl ze me terug probeerde te trekken..NEE..ik ga niet meer bij hem zitten...oprotten met hun man....maar als je zo nodig moet gaan ga je toch lekker....doei....Ik weet dat ik soms kan overdrijven maar deze jongen...haalde het bloed onder me nagels vandaan...Ik gunde het hem gewoon niet om weer in te stappen.....
Ik vondt hem leuk..maar toch haatte ik hem.....

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Na heel wat gedoe en gepraat stapte ik eindelijk weer in....Ik wou niet..maar ik wou ook niemands avond zo erg verpesten en ik kon toch geen kant op....Lopen langs de snelweg stond me ook niet echt aan....
evenals kamperen op de vluchtstrook...Die nacht hebben we in de auto doorgebracht....Ik heb me nog nooit zoo erg verveeld... Ik zat op de achterbank..stil..terwijl Salima de grootste lol had en gezellig meedeed met Abdel en Yassin die aan het blowen waren..Wat had ik allemaal voor haar over? ppfftt  :Mad:  ..Normaal zou ik ook lol hebben net als haar....maar ik kon Abdel gewoon niet uitstaan....Ik hoopte dat ik hem nooit meer zou zien na vandaag...daarom hoopte ik automatisch dat Salima en Yassin niks met elkaar zouden krijgen...tenminste niks serieus..stel je voor...dat we met hun naar Marokko zouden gaan.....Dat zou echt iets voor Salima zijn..Dan zat ik misschien 5 weken met HEM  :watte?:  ..dat zou ze me toch niet aandoen????????????????????
of wel??? Ik zou namelijk met Salima naar Marokko gaan dit jaar...gewoon samen met het vliegtuig...Ik was echt niet van plan dat te laten verpesten door een jongen...en dan ook nog is zo'n kapsoneslijer..
Rond een uur of vijf in de ochend viel ik in slaap in de auto......
Ik werd pas weer wakker toen we bijna thuis waren...Salima zat voorin en Yassin reed. Abdel zat naast me....Wat ie daar deed mag Joost weten, maar goed...Je bent mooi als je slaapt, zei hij toen ik wakker werd..ppfftttt  :kotsen2:  slijmbal...Maar jammer..bij mij zouden ze praatjes niet werken....Ja..kunnen we van jou niet zeggen he..antwoorde ik bot...Ik was zooo blij toen we thuis waren...Salima en Yassin namen uitgebreid afscheid terwijl ik en Abdel elkaar niet eens aankeken..Ik gaf Yassin een hand toen ze wegreden... Salima begon me meteen uit te horen..Hoe vondt je hem?? HOE VONDT JE HEM????? Hoe kan ze het nog vragen? Niks voor mij..was mijn droge antwoord..
Maar Naad...heb je gezien hoe lekker hij is.....hahahahaha....hoe lekker?? Hoe dom, zal je bedoelen.....Ik had trouwens helemaal geen zin meer in Salima die ochtend.. Ik wou gewoon lekker naar huis..en slapen...Ik had totaal geen zin meer om met haar te praten en al helemaal niet over die mongolen...Yassin viel nog wel mee.. Hij was rustig en leek me een lieve jongen maar Abdel kon ik wel schieten...

----------


## mert a bak

heey meid leuk verhaal ga gouw verder 
wil VERVOLG !!!!!!!!!  :vreemd:  sweet kissies sara

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Is goed.....  :Iluvu:  
Hier is het vervolg

Ik sliep heerlijk die ochtend..Ik had tegen mijn moeder verteld dat Salima vroeg moest werken vandaag, want het was toch weekend..
In droomde over Marokko en de vakantie die er bijna aan zat te komen..Salima zou die toch niet weten te verpesten he...Ik was serieus bang dat ik mijn vakantie met die sukkel door moest brengen zodat zij met ze vriend kon daten..Die dag bij het avondeten krijg ik ff de schrik van me leven...Whollah ik dacht dat me broer me gezien had gisteravond...Hij keek me de hele avond raar aan..zo met 1 oog alsof hij iets van me wist...Maja..ookal had ie me gezien..en dan???? Wat wilt hij nou weer gaan doen? Tzzz..zelf liegt ie ook altijd tegen m'n ouders....met ze..taxi..hahahahha...Taxi....Grap....En me zussen dan...alsof hun heilig zijn ze3ma..Hun hebben liegen uitgevonden...

De volgende ochtend ging me telefoon al om 10 uur af. Het was zondag.
Ik nam nog half slapend op. Het was Salima, hoe kon het ook anders..

Ik = Ja.....
S = Zulle we vandaag wat gaan doen, naad. Ik verveel me dood, en ik moet je veel vertellen..
Ik = Wat dan? (denkend aan me GEWELDIGE vakantie die op het punt stond verpest te worden door die stomme neurd Abdel)
S = Gewoon, Yassin wilt echt serieus met me zijn, en ik ook met hem, denk ik.. Alleen je moet me helpen ik weet het niet meer....Kom op, naad, kleed je aan...we gaan ff naar de stad safi?
Ik = Ok, over uurtje bij station.
S = safi, beslama
Ik = beslama

O nee.....Yassin en serieus zijn met Salima ???? De tranen sprongen bijna in me ogen bij het idee...Ik had me zooo verheugd om naar Marokko te gaan met haar..en nu kwam zo'n SUKKKKKKEEELLLLLLL het verpesten..Mohiem, ik gunde Yassin het eigenlijk wel.Ik had niks tegen hem...Maar Yassin en Salima samen betekende...ik en......  :kotsen2:  
VERPLICHT samen...Maar is goed, als hun het zo willen kunnen ze het zo krijgen. Whollah bileh als hij me vakantie verpest maak ik zijn leven in Marokko zo verrot dat hij terug rent naar Nederland......Om half 12 kwam in aanlopen bij het station. Salima stond er al zowat een half uur, maar ik moest nog ff wat halen voor me moeder eerst vandaar half uurtje vertraging..Tfoeee Naad, weet je hoelang ik hier al sta, man, kon je niet ff bellen ofzo..damn....was haar geirriteerde reactie op mijn aankomst.. Zo, antwoorde ik, zulle we gaan, en ik trok haar ook licht geirriteerd mee... Hij wilt echt serieus met me zijn, begon ze opgewonden te praten... Ik zag aan haar ogen hoe leuk ze hem vondt....
Hahahahaha Salima.....VERLIEFD...hahahahaha....ik dacht dat het nooit zou gebeuren.....Je bent verliefd....lachtte ik tegen haar.......VERLIEFD???? ga spele man...ik verliefd??? ppffttt, dacht het niet...maar tegen mij kon ze helaas niet liegen...Ik zag alles aan haar...
Naad, misschien trouw ik ooit met hem, kan je het je voorstellen........
Eigenlijk niet nee, maar goed, dat was beter om voor me te houden.....
En Naad, hij komt ook uit Nador he....Onee...nu begon ze al over Marokko....Ik wist het...Het was alleen een kwestie van tijd voordat ze het woordje zou zeggen, het woordje ......m e e g a a n.....en het woordje A b d e l........En naad, misschien is het leuk als we samen naar Marokko gaan... SAMEN???? wie samen???? antwoorde ik bijna huilend, ik deed me best om me in te houden...Ik, jij, Yassin enne..ja...je weet wel..ennne DIE ENE.... abdel......ABDEL???? neeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!
Iedereen behalve hij...alsjeblieft...Geweldig..me vakantie was al verpest voordat ie was begonnen...Tfoee...Maar ik wilde niet vervelend doen...
Ik zag aan Salima dat ze hem echt heel leuk vondt....Ik gaf haar mijn goedkeuring met pijn in mijn hart....  :cheefbek:  Die middag moest ik helemaal spenderen aan Yassin...Ik werd misselijk van hem...Elke keer als we begonnen te praten eindigde het met hem...Yassin....Yassin...Yassin...pppfftttt...maja ...ik hoopte dat het snel over zou gaan en dat Salima weer de oude zou worden....Dan maar een slet (volgende bepaalde mensen) pech...zo was ze wel veel leuker......

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

DRIE WEKEN LATER


Het was bijna zover.....Morgen zouden we vertrekken naar Marokko.....
Ik, Salima, Yassin en Abdel..ppfftt..maja ok..ik had het geaccepteerd en was serieus bereid om normaal te doen...zolang hij maar niks in ze hoofd haalde....Mij zou hij nooit krijgen...Dat gunde ik hem niet......
Mede omdat hij zichzelf toch al zo lekker voelde.....Hij was echt zo'n type dat wist dat ie mooi was..en in de spiegel kijkt en dan denkt : ooww....ik doe echt !!! Maja..klaar...ik zou normaal proberen te doen tegen hem deze vakantie....Ik had Abdel helemaal niet meer gezien afgelopen weken en Yassin ook niet...Salima en Yassin hadden elkaar ook bijna niet gezien maar elkaar wel elke dag gesproken...We zouden met de auto van Abdel gaan...wat me al helemaal niet aanstond na de laatste keer....zodrekt zette hij met gewoon ergens in Spanje eruit......
Zou me niks verbazen trouwens...Zo'n klojo is hij wel...hij geeft alleen om zichzelf namelijk...oja..en om de spiegel..Ik nam de avond ervoor uitgebreid afscheid van me ouders die dit jaar in Nederland zouden blijven..net als Salima d'r ouders..Misschien zou me broer later nog komen, maar hij wist et nog niet zeker...Meneer kon namelijk niet weg door ze werk..ja toch..  :knipoog:  De volgende ochtend zouden we vroeg vertrekken..dus ik sliep al om half elf die avond...Salima belde me nog even om te vragen welke broeken ik allemaal meenam...en of ze die ene mocht lenen...hahahaa....

De volgende ochtend was ik al om 4 uur opgestaan....We zouden om 7 uur vertrekken en hadden afgesproken bij de parkeerplaats van het station hierzo...Om 6 uur stond Salima voor de deur...OVERBEPAKT...
Ze zag eruit alsof ze op wereldreis ging en van plan was nooit meer terug te keren..hahahha..zonnebril op..Volgens mij was er hier nog nergens zon te bekennen maar goed....Mohiem...we liepen samen, allebei nog stil van het slapen naar het station....Abdel en Yassin waren er al..Ze stonden naast de auto te roken en te praten...Goeiemorgen dames...begon Abdel meteen....Meteen weer het versierdertje uithangen he tfoee...Ik smeet me tassen in de kofferbak en werd er niet bepaalde vrolijker op toen hij me ze3ma probeerde te helpen.......
Yassin gaf me een hand en een kus op me wang...Salima kreeg een vette zoen....Abdel gooide zijn peuk op de grond en stapte in...Safi, we gaan....zei hij terwijl hij de deur dichtgooide...Ik ging naast hem zitten voorin terwijl Salima en Yassin bij konden praten op de achterbank.....
ze3ma praten...hahahaha...Alles goed, begon Abdel tegen mij terwijl hij de snelweg opreed....Ik had mezelf beloofd normaal te doen, ookal was het alleen maar voor Salima...Jahoor, met jou? Ja, lekker.................
Fijn voor je........  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik kon het gewoon niet laten....Hij keek me even schuin aan...Fijn he..antwoorde hij op dezelfde sarcastische toon als ik net deed....Ooww, het begon alweer...hij haatte mij net zo erg als ik hem...De rest van de snelweg was ik stil en hij ook...Soms keek ik even naar hem..Ik vondt hem nog steeds mooi...alleen jammer dat zijn karakter alles verpeste.....

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

We reden door tot de volgende ochtend. Ik viel om iets van 1 uur in de nacht in slaap in de auto. Rond 3 uur, 2 uurtjes later, werd ik half half wakker. Ik sliep altijd heel licht. Ik hoorde Yassin en Abdel praten. Salima hoorde ik niet. Ze zal ook wel in slaap zijn. Ik deed net alsof ik niks hoorde en hield m'n ogen dicht.....Kijken wat ze te zeggen hadden achter onze rug..Ik hoorde hoe Yassin Abdel probeerde uit te horen over mij. Maar ewa zeg dan, wat vindt je van haar?...Ja, wel een schatje alleen ze heeft klauwen, man...KLAUWEN?? Moet hij nodig zeggen..Mohiem...ze praten nog een tijdje door. Uit het gesprek was duidelijk af te leiden dat Abdel me leuk vondt..maar ook heel goed wist wat ik van hem vondt...en waarom.....Ik hoorde hem nog zeggen tegen Yassin..Klaar, ik hoef geen vriendin..tazz...het enige wat die wijven doen is je gek maken....zeuren...ruzie maken...Nee, ik voel me heerlijk als vrijgezel..ben van plan het nog LANG te blijven.. Het enige meisje waar ik ooit me hart aan geef en serieus mee ben is me vrouw...Het meisje waar ik mee zal trouwen....en die heb ik nog niet gevonden.....
Whatever...dacht ik bij mezelf....als je zo doorgaat vindt je die ook nooit, maar goed..
De reis in de auto naar Marokko verliep rustig.....geen ruzies..maar ook geen hele gesprekken, tenminste niet tussen mij en Abdel.....tot op de laaste stop voordat we met de boot zouden gaan in Spanje. We stopten bij een bezine pomp met een parkeerterrein..om te tanken en even uit te stappen..benen te strekken....Ik en Salima haasten ons naar de toiletten....Eindelijk...spiegels...hahaha..We wisten niet hoe snel we onze megatassen make up en kleren tevoorschijn moesten halen...Ik kleedde me om..Het was kokend heet buiten...Niet normaal....Ik deed een spijkerbroek aan en een wit truitje met korte mouwen...Mijn haar deed ik in een warrige knot..Had totaal geen zin in make up..en haar dat los langs me gezicht hing en in me nek plakte..Trouwens..voor wie moest ik er geweldig uitzien???  :Wink:  Ik deed alleen Purol op me lippen die ik altijd in me zak had...en checkte me telefoon...Niks bijzonders...geen oproepen gemist..geen berichtjes....hhaahahhaha....we waren al een tijdje weg..zo belangrijk was ik dus he...  :Confused:  Mohiem....Ik en Salima liepen terug naar de auto...Abdel en Yassin hadden zich ook omgekleedt....Abdel had een halve pot gel in ze haar gedaan..hoe kon het ook anders he......plus tien kilo aftershave.....Whollah ik stikte bijna toen ik in de auto ging zitten...Ik kreeg geen lucht meer...Ik greep de eerste de beste SPA fles die ik zag en dronk hem bijna helemaal leeg..
Abdel keek me alleen maar droog aan.....Lukt het? Ik denk dat het beter zou gaan als jij voortaan die goedkope parfum van je buiten de auto laat..antwoorde ik half hoestend....En ey...dat was mijn SPA he..ging hij nog door....Ja? HET WAS OOK JOUW PARFUM!!! Salima en Yassin vonden onze ruzies grappig maar ik ergerde me dood aan hem en hij aan mij...Iedere keer als we een woordenwisseling hadden en het niet met elkaar eens waren (altijd dus) begonnen ze te grinikken achterin.....Wij waren hun vermaak. Leedvermaak tazzz.....................
Maar wil je een nieuwe SPA? Hier.....zei ik tegen hem terwijl ik een muntje van 2 euro op ze schoot gooide......Hij pakte het op en gooide het minderwaardig naar buiten....Ik praatte nog half in mezelf toen we wegreden..tazz..neurd..ga spelen in de zandbak..daar zijn we toch bijna.....Ben je klaar, naad?? hoorde ik tenslotte van achteren...............
Nee, jij wel??? antwoorde ik op een lullige manier tegen Salima.........
Ik had het gevoel dat we deze vakantie wel eens ruzie konden krijgen..
Ik had het gevoel dat zij meer partij koos voor Abdel omdat ze goed wilde blijven met zijn vriend.....Soms voelde ik me echt alleen...Salima had Yassin en ik had niemand..Het voelde net alsof ik alleen naar Marokko was gegaan...Ik had er serieus over nagedacht om ze alleen te laten als we in Marokko waren. Dan zou ik gewoon naar m'n familie gaan en later met het vliegtuig terug naar Nederland...........................

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Hey allemaal....Moet ik nog verder gaan of niet?

Kusjes...

----------


## yousra007

JJJJJJJJJaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh ga verder 
doe het voor mij pleaseeeeeeeee!!  :Wink:

----------


## escape

Ja ook voor mij........ een leuk en humoristisch verhaal !!!!

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

:Smilie:  Bedankt voor je reactie...ik ga verder  :hardlach:  

De eerste keer dat we weer stopten na de aanvaring van mij en Abdel over de SPA fles ppfttt... was pas op de boot. De boot van Spanje naar Marokko. De auto stond onderin..Salima en Yassin wilde lopen en iets gaan eten. Abdel ging met ze mee...maar ik had helemaal geen zin om iets te doen en al helemaal niet met hun..Het liefst zou ik gewoon alleen in de auto blijven zitten en janken...meer niet.  :tranen:  Maja, ik verzette me tegen m'n eigen gevoel en stapte uit. Salima en Yassin liepen voor ons uit. Ik en Abdel liepen zonder wat te zeggen naast elkaar. Het zag er niet uit. We leken net getrouwd. We leken in een getrouwde sleur te zitten hahahaha...Zo'n koppel dat zo ongeveer wel op elkaar uitgekeken is na zoveel jaar. Stel je voor...een jaar met Abdel. Bij die gedachte verdween m'n honger als sneeuw voor de zon.
Whollah ik kon meteen door naar het Riagg na een jaar met hem en ze kapsones. Traumatische ervaringen dat..hahaha..Maja..hij zal wel hetzelfde over mij denken, dat kan haast niet anders. Hij vondt me zeker een bitch. Ik had hem toch tegen Yassin horen zeggen dat ik ze3ma ''klauwen'' had. Tzz..het feit dat hij mij niet aankon zei al genoeg over hem. Ik ben een meisje dat aandacht wilt van een jongen. Ik wil dat hij moeite voor me doet, ik wil kunnen zien dat hij me leuk vindt. Maar Abdel was daar te lui voor. Hij was gewend elk wijf voor ze voeten te krijgen. Meisjes liepen achter hem aan, dus waarom zou hij dat omkeren. Tuurlijk had hij daar helemaal geen zin in. Maar mij kon het niet schelen. Ook al zou hij moeite voor me doen zou hij me nog niet kunnen krijgen. Ik was zooooo mega afgeknapt op hem al in het begin. Hij moest wel heel wat doen om dat weer goed te maken...Een meisje midden in de nacht uit de auto zetten op een snelweg omdat ze iets zegt wat jou niet bevalt. Dan ben je gewoon ZWAK in mijn ogen, meer niet.
Mohiem, Salima en Yassin bleven even staan om op ons te wachten.
Yassin liep verder met Abdel en Salima bleef bij mij. Ze gaan ff eten halen, zei ze, terwijl ze naar de grond keek. Waga, antwoorde ik en hing over de reling heen. Kifesh met jou en Yassin? vroeg ik aan haar.Ewa gaat goed, man. Ik ben echt veranderd, Naad. Hij is alles wat ik wil in een jongen. Hij is mooi, schattig, lief, aardig, eerlijk. Wil je met hem trouwen whollah? Ik weet nog niet, maar het zou best wel eens kunnen. Oooooow, waarom?? waarom hij? Van alle marokanen in Nederland (weet je hoeveel hahaha) moest ze Abdel ze beste vriend nemen. Ik dacht dat ik na Marokko van hem af was, man. Abdel bedoeld het goed, zei ze tegen mij. WAT?? Abdel bedoeld het goed????
HAHAHAHHAHA, wat is dit, een grap ofzo ze3ma?????We hadden niet echt veel tijd om goed met elkaar te praten. Ik zag Yassin alweer deze richting op komen lopen. Maar waar was Appie. Hem zag ik niet. Kon me ook niet echt schelen eerlijk gezegd. Het enige wat ik zag was eten. Ey naad, Appie heeft het eten..hij is daarzo...zei Yassin wijzend naar de hoek. SAfi, ik rende er zowat heen. Ik verging van de honger, man. Niet normaal. IK zag Abdel. En niet alleen Abdel. Hij stond bij een groepje marokaanse meisjes. Iets van 4 meisjes. Het was duidelijk te zien dat hij in de smaak viel. Pffttt..ze mochten hem hebben. Beter. Was ik tenminste van hem af toch... Ik liep naar hem toe. Ik kreeg een paar vieze blikken toegeworpen, maar keek even vies terug. Ewa ja, wat hun kunnen kan ik ook. Die goedkope wijven hoeven niks tegen me te zeggen...Is beter als ze gewoon hun bek dichthouden, dacht ik nog bij mezelf toen ik naar hun toeliep. Abdel keek me aan alsof ik van Mars kwam. Hij was natuurlijk bang dat ik ze speelkwartiertje voor hem zou bederven. Neurd....Hoe meer ze gezicht vertrok hoe leuker ik het begon te vinden...Hahahaha, ze zouden natuurlijk denken dat ik ze vriendin was. Die wijven stonden me totaal niet aan. Vol gesmeerd met make up.Als ze zouden lachen zou alles eraf vallen. Standaard. Blote buiken, korte rokjes. Echt van die wijven die het fijn vonden om gebruikt te worden door jongens zoals Abdel. Dat wist hij net zo goed als ik. En dat was ook de reden dat hij een meisje zoals ik kon vergeten.

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Ik rukte zowat het eten uit z'n handen. In plaats van kwaad te worden begon hij een grijns op ze gezicht te krijgen. Joost mag weten waarom.
Ik vondt hem gewoon een idioot. Een randdebiel. Nadat hij het nr van de ''dingen'' had genomen liep hij naar mij toe..Hhahhaahahaha...je bent jaloers.....lachtte hij in me gezicht..Ik keek hem alleen droog aan.
Ik vertrok geen spier in me gezicht. Er kwam maar 1 woord in me hoofd; HOMO. Meer niet. Misschien in je dromen, antwoorde ik terwijl ik mijn brood openmaakte....Wel hele mooie dromen dan, was zijn slijmerige antwoord.....Ey abdel, heb je een zakje nodig? Hij keek me met een lach aan...ja toch, waarom??? Dan kan je je slijm opvangen.......zei ik droog terwijl ik opstond en weg liep. Hij bleef alleen achter en keek me na...Tzz wat dacht hij wel niet...Je bent jaloers...Hoe haalt hij het in ze hoofd...Wat een mongool...WAt een kapsones...Ik kon het gewoon niet begrijpen dat iemand zo kon zijn. Hij was echt zo iemand die een uur in de spiegel kon kijken naar zichzelf...en dan allemaal verschillende houdingen aan gaat nemen.....Ppfftttt...
Wat zou je kunnen lachen als je stiekem een camera in ze slaapkamer zou ophangen..hahhahahahaha.....komen zeker heel wat rare beelden uit. Ik kreeg een grijns bij de gedachte. Yassin en Salima stonden bij de reling te praten. Yassin, heeft je vriend altijd al zoveel kapsones gehad? vroeg ik hem met ze3ma belangstelling. Hij lachte. Appie?? Ewa..............wat moet ik zeggen???? Hij eeh..jaa..hij..isse..Hij vindt zichzelf niet echt lelijk, nee...Nee, dat was wel duidelijk...Hij zou de spiegel het liefst aflikken. Maar Abdel is geen slechte jongen, Nadia..
Je kan hem echt vertrouwen. Als hij van een meisje houdt doet hij alles voor haar whollah. Weet je waarom Appie zo doet? Een meisje heeft z'n hart gebroken. Een jaar geleden. Ze gingen drie jaar met elkaar...Ze heet Karima. Hij was helemaal gek van haar..en zij van hem....Ze was nog maagd..Hij wachtte drie jaar op haar...Op een dag kwam hij bij haar thuis...ze woonde niet meer bij haar ouders..en toen vondt hij haar in de armen van een andere jongen. Whollah, hij heeft gehuild voor haar. Ik heb het zelf gezien, ik was erbij. Sinds die tijd is hij echt veranderd. Hij behandeld meisjes zonder respect. Het kan hem niet meer schelen weet je, hun gevoel. Hij denkt dat alle meisjes zoals Karima zijn.....Ik denk dat hij nog steeds van haar houdt....Mohiem, ik hoop dat je hem nu een beetje begrijpt safi.....En hij draaide zich om en praatte verder met Salima....Ik was er stil van geworden..Abdel ze hart was gebroken??? Door een meisje??? Ik kon er bijna niet bij met me gedachten...Leek me helemaal niks voor hem, verliefd zijn en dingen doen voor een meisje. Jammer, dat zij het verpest heeft voor iedereen. Wat een slet. Een jongen die drie jaar alles voor je doet en van je houdt en dan ga je je laten ontmaagden door een andere..Tfoeee.....

----------


## yousra007

Ga snel verder (en uh maak het spannend )

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

hahaha is goed..

Die middag verliep rustig...saai zelfs.. We kwamen aan bij het hotel. We zouden niet naar familie gaan deze vakantie, maar gewoon bij elkaar blijven en lol maken...JAA TOCH...ppftt.lol maken. Ja Salima wel, die zou zeker wel lol hebben...maar ik...Die avond viel ik vroeg in slaap.
Ik had het helemaal gehad na die reis met de auto....Abdel en ik sliepen samen op een kamer en Salima en Yassin ook...Zouden ze het met elkaar gaan doen?? Misschien beetje rare gedachten..maar ik vroeg het me echt af....Ik denk het wel...eerlijk gezegd...maja...Midden in de nacht schrok ik wakker...Ik hoorde gestommel op de trap...Ik keek nog op de klok...vijf voor vier..Welke stomme idioot gaat nu nog herry maken..tazz...Toen m'n ogen een beetje aan het donker gewend waren wist ik meteen wie DIE IDIOOT was...hahha...Abdel was niet in z'n bed.
En even nadat ik tot die ontdekking was gekomen hoorde ik Salima lachen op de gang....Kutkinderen...Zie je hoe ze zijn...Ik voelde me nu echt buitengesloten..Ze gingen gewoon weg en alles,, het was vakantie ten slotte en ze hebben me niet eens wakker gemaakt....Is goed met hun..En met SAlima helemaal..Dat moet een vriendin voorstelllen.....
Trut...SAlima en Yassin gingen naar hun eigen kamer en Abdel klopte keihard op de deur..Dacht je nou echt dat ik nog ging opendoen?????
GRAP..Ik bleef lekker in m'n warme bedje liggen en genoot van het feit dat hij op de gang stond....hahahahha...Helaas had ook hij een sleutel..
dus toen duidelijk werd dat ik niet van plan was om open te doen deed hij het zelf maar....Ik sliep niet meer en deed ook niet alsof..Ik zat met me rug tegen de muur aan op me bed en keek hem rustig aan...Zo...was het leuk!!!!! vroeg ik kwaad aan hem...Ja, man......was zijn eeuwige zelfingenomen antwoord..FIJN VOOR JULLIE!!! schreeuwde ik zowat terwijl ik van me bed afsprong..Wholah ik was in staat om me spullen te pakken en weg te gaan...Ik had er echt geen zin meer in....Ik voelde me zo in de steek gelaten, helemaal door Salima..Ze praatte amper nog met me...Ik haatte haar gewoon op dat moment................
Ik kon er niks aan doen, maar ik voelde de tranen komen...Ik probeerde ze zoo erg in te houden, maar het lukte niet...Half verslagen ging ik weer op me bed zitten..Abdel was alleen stil...Hij keek naar me, maar zei niks.....Toen deed hij iets wat ik echt nooit van hem verwacht had. Hij kwam naast me zitten en pakte me vast...Abdel he....dus de wonderen waren de wereld nog steeds niet uit hahahaha....Ik drukte m'n gezicht tegen z'n borst aan....Ookal was het Abdel en ookal haatte ik hem nog meer als Salima, toch voelde ik me niet meer zo eenzaam..
Ik wou hem niet loslaten...Ik kreeg er een warrig gevoel van...Ik wou hem niet loslaten maar aan de andere kant kon ik hem niet uitstaan....
Hij ging liggen op bed en trok me mee...Hij gaf me een warm gevoel, iets wat ik helemaal niet van hem gewend was.....Ik trok de dekens over ons heen en kroop dicht tegen hem aan...Maar toch...pfftt..hij hoefde nu niet te denken dat hij me aan kon raken ofzo hoor...M'n billen..waar hij al de hele reis ze3ma stiekem naar kijkt...zijn nog steeds verboden terrein voor hem.....Het gekke was..hij probeerde me ook helemaal niet aan te raken...Hij probeerde me niet eens te zoenen.

----------


## yousrawoman

ga zo door lieverd,, je bent echt goed bezig!!!!!
maak het af!!! xxxx

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

De volgende ochtend werd ik wakker naast hem. We hadden allebei onze kleren nog aan en lagen amper nog onder de dekens. Ik lag met mijn hoofd op zijn borst en hij had zijn arm om me heen. Ik was wakker, maar deed net alsof ik nog sliep. Ik wou niet opstaan, ik lag heerlijk zo.....Hij was ook wakker. Ik voelde zijn hand m'n haar naar achteren strelen. Hij was wel lief...Jammer dat ie niet altijd zo kon zijn. Wholah dan was ik stapelgek op hem geweest, maja, leven is nou eenmaal verrot he. Het gaat NOOOIITTT hoe je wilt dat het gaat. Soms lijkt het wel alsof mijn leven een eigen leven lijdt..hahaha...en ik ben alleen maar een acteurtje die een klein rolletje mag spelen..BAM..met een ruwe beweging werd mijn gedachten verstoord...Pfftt..Abdel was Abdel weer geworden..helaaaass..Hij stond op en duwde me half van zich af..Nee, niet eens rustig ofzo gewoon op ZIJN MANIER....Stel je voor als meisje zijnde..je had iets met hem gedaan ookal was het alleen maar zoenen..wholah..dat zou je je toch kapot kut voelen als die jongen de volgende dag zo doet..zo opstaat..dan weet je toch al genoeg.......
Maja, ik had gelukkig niks met hem te maken verder..Mijn huilbui was weer over en Abdel was weer DOWN TO EARTH...dus ja, nu konden we elkaar weer schieten.....Die dag kwam ik er luid en duidelijk achter dat er tussen ons geen snars veranderd was...We gingen in de na middag naar het strand...Salima en Yassin bemoeiden zich amper met ons..Soms leek het wel alsof we gewoon gescheiden op vakantie waren gegaan..Ieder voor zich..Abdel ging zwemmen..haalde eten..lag in de zon...telefoneerde...ALLEMAAL ZONDER MIJ....Hij vroeg me niet eens of ik ook misschien iets wilde eten of drinken..Taazzz...echt een neurd...
Eerst maakten we tenminste nog ruzie samen, maar nu.....deden we helemaal niks meer samen..Het leek alsof ik compleet onzichtbaar was geworden voor hem na vanacht...en er was niet eens iets gebeurd....
Mohiem, lekkere vakantie...Dus nu was ik dus onzichtbaar voor iedereen..hahahhaa..Maja who cares..ik heb hun niet nodig hoor, ik doe me eigen ding wel...Ik vermaakte me op het strand en besloot Abdel's voorbeeld te volgen. Wat hij kon, kon ik helemaal......Aan de ene kant vondt ik het stiekem wel een beetje jammer dat hij zich zo gedroeg tegenover me..Ik had een goed gevoel over vanacht...Maja, schijnbaar was dat niet echt wederzijds he....Dus die avond toen we gingen eten...ging iedereen uit elkaar...Salima en Yassin gingen samen uit eten..WHATEVER...en ik en Abdel bleven alleen achter in het hotel...
Na een uurtje op de kamer, gedoucht en alles..ging hij gewoon weg.....
Hoe krijg je het voor elkaar.....Hij liep gewoon de deur uit!!!!!! WEG !!!
Zonder wat tegen mij te zeggen.....Ik kon het gewoon niet laten..Ik rende achter hem aan de gang op en schreeuwde nog net voordat hij beneden was....Heb je je tong verloren ofzo?????? Ik hoop het niet voor je want dan kan je hem vanacht nergens meer in stoppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ik kreeg geen reactie....Wat een idioot is hij...Nu snapte ik helemaal niks meer van hem..Hallo,, we zijn op vakantie hoor..iedereen doet maar wat ie wilt...waarom zijn we dan samen gegaan???????????????

----------


## yousra007

ga gauw verder
 :grote grijns:

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Bedankt voor je reactie lieverd  :Smilie:  

Die avond was n van de doodste avonden van de hele vakantie, voor mijn gevoel dan..Ik zat op bed te lezen..blaadjes die ik uit Nederland mee had genomen..Ondertussen gingen mijn gedachten echt alle kanten op..maar wat me opviel en mateloos irriteerde was dat m'n gedachten op de een of andere manier altijd eindigden bij Abdel de laatste tijd...
Hoe kon het toch dat ik niks meer te zeggen had over mijn eigen gevoel.
Ik maakte me ook steeds minder druk om Salima en haar gedrag tegenover mij, want ik neem aan dat toch het merendeel met me eens is als ik zeg dat ze zich NIET ALS EEN VRIENDIN gedroeg deze vakantie.
Normale mensen zouden zich heerlijk voelen als ze verliefd zouden zijn, maar ik.....ik hoopte alleen maar dat hij het niet zou merken en er misbruik van zou gaan maken. Ik hoopte dat het zo snel mogelijk voorbij zou zijn. Als we weer thuis waren zou ik hem toch nooit meer zien.....Tenminste.....niet als het aan mij lag...Terwijl ik zo zat te dagdromen hoorde ik een knal tegen de deur aan.. Wholah ik schrok me dood...Het was half twee in de nacht. Welke stupid zou dit nou weer zijn....Eerlijk, ik was best wel bang in de avond, als meisje, alleen in een hotelkamer...Appie!!??? schreeuwde ik een beetje onzeker..........
DOE OPEN......hoorde ik hem terug roepen vanaf de gang.....Ik hoorde nog meer stemmen....jongens stemmen..Ze waren met ze vieren ofzo..
Ik deed de deur open.....Hij en Yassin kwamen binnen...Salima liep achter hun aan en de twee jongens van beneden (ze zaten meestal beneden bij het hotel voor de deur, ik had ze vaker gezien) waren er ook bij. Ze kwamen niet binnen, maar gingen meteen weer weg.........
Toen ik de deur dicht deed en me omdraaide schrok ik me dood............
Abdel zat onder het bloed..Hij had een snee die flink bloedde boven z'n oog en schrammen op zijn wang en nek...Zijn handen waren rood en zijn knokkels hadden kleine wondjes...Standaard gevochten. !!!!!
Ik hoefde het niet eens meer te vragen.. Salima zag er ziek uit..Ze was lijkbleek en doodstil..ZO....zei ik de stilte verbrekend..Yassin zag er heel wat beter uit trouwens..Hij had nergens een schram of bloed..zelfs zijn kleren waren nog schoon.....KRIJG IK NOG WAT TE HOREN OF NIET??
Ik kon het niet hebben dat ze niks zeiden...Dan moeten ze ook niet in die kamer komen als ze hun mond dichthouden...Ik voelde echt woede in me opkomen dit keer....SALIMA !!!! schreeuwde ik bijna....ZEG...
Wat is er gebeurd?? Abdel ging op bed zitten en begon te lachen....Te lachen...wat een idioot....Wholah hij is ziek....Hij spoorde echt niet....
Nu wist ik het gewoon zeker.....Yassin begon nu ook te lachen...Wholah Appie....zag je hoe hij deed????? hahahahhaha....hij was ook gepleurd daarna..hahahahaha..Salima was nog steeds stil en leek het niet zo lachwekkend te vinden als de jongens...Ze liep naar de deur en zonder wat te zeggen liep ze de gang op.....naar haar eigen kamer, denk ik...
Yassin deed zijn ze3ma mannelijke plicht en liep achter haar aan..........
Abdel leek niet echt van plan mij iets te vertellen over de gebeurtenis van vanacht.....Ookal was hij de grooste lul die ik kende...ik kon hem gewoon niet zo laten.....met die snee en overal schrammen.....Het kon hem volgens mij niet zoveel schelen.....Ik pakte een handdoek...maakte die nat met lauw water en pakte een klein flesje ontsmettingsmiddel uit me tas..Ik wist dat zoiets als dit zou gebeuren..vandaar dat ik het uit me moeders kastje had gestolen voordat we weggingen hahahahha...
Het leek alsof hij in een stuk glas was gevallen ofzo...Ik ging naast hem zitten..Hij zag wat ik wilde doen maar verzette zich niet...hij zei niet eens iets......Ik maakte de snee schoon en deed er ontsmettingsmiddel op...Toen het stopte met bloeden deed ik er een pleister op met een verbandje eronder...Hij gaf geen kik....Hij zei ook niet eens bedankt ofzo..Nee tuurlijk niet...het bleef Abdel...de aso...Hij had zelfs zand in ze haar en op ze shirt en broek.....Wat is er gebeurd? vroeg ik zacht aan hem.....aangezien ik mijn hand op z'n snee had kon hij maar BETER antwoord beginnen te geven...Niks !!...Ik drukte erop...Oke oke oke.....
riep hij zijn gezicht vertrekkend van de pijn....Was een gevechtje.......
GEVECHTJE????? Wajoowww..GEVECHTJE??? Met al mijn verstand kon ik nog steeds niet begrijpen hoe jongens zo makkelijk konden doen over zoveel dingen....Wat zou hij zeggen als ie overreden was en in het ziekenhuis lag? Ja, er was een autootje !!!!! Kom op zeg...................
Mohiem, hij vertelde wat er was gebeurd..hoe kortaf kan je zijn....
Ja, er was een gevechtje...voor een domme wijf!!! Tuurlijk !!!!!..
Hoe kon het ook anders...Ik had hem niet echt meer iets te zeggen nu ik wist dat ik een wond verzorgd had van een jongen die met me speelde en gevochten heeft voor EEN WIJF !!!! terwijl ik hier met mezelf opgescheept zich in een VERROT HOTEL ergens in Marokko.................
Maar ze was het niet eens waard, man..tfoeeee...ging hij verder..
Ik had geen zin om het aan te horen..eerlijk gezegd..Abdel..zei ik terwijl ik in me eigen bed ging liggen en de dekens over me heen trok...Hij hoefde niet te zien dat ik wel kon janken...Weet je wat zo zonde is van jou??? Je vecht voor meisjes die het niet waard zijn, maar degene die het wel waard zijn, die je niet staan.........Hij gaf geen antwoord.......
Pas na drie minuten hoorde ik : Ja, weet je waarom? Er zijn geen meisjes die het WEL WAARD zijn voor mij.......Die kwam hard aan....
Ik verschuilde me gezicht onder de dekens...Ik gunde hem mijn tranen niet...vieze flikker.....Ik dacht dat mijn haat misschien in liefde kon overslaan..maar nu leek het eerder in MOORD over te kunnen slaan............

----------


## Batata24

ga gauw verder ....  :Smilie:

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

De volgende ochtend was ik al erg vroeg wakke. Rond een uur of 8...
Ik had de halve nacht na liggen denken, want ja, als je de hele tijd binnen zit heb je niet zoveel slaap meer in de nacht hahahaha.............
Ik had echt zin om naar het strand te gaan....met Abdel...Hij ging mee..en eigenlijk kon het me geen ruk schelen of ie er wel of geen zin in had..hij ging mijn vakantie niet verpesten, en Salima en Yassin evenmin.....Maar hun konden me toch steeds minder boeien..............
Ik douchte me en had al gegeten toen Abdel eindelijk wakker werd...Hij bleef liggen en keek naar me....Ej, zulle we naar het strand gaan straks?? Safi, zei hij en draaide zich om...Na een half uurtje was hij gedoucht..was de gelpot verkracht..net als de after shave...en zag hij er weer een beetje redelijk uit, in tegenstelling tot gisteravond.....Ik was vandaag helemaal in me sas..vraag me niet waarom...ik weet het ook niet...Alles wat er gebeurde vondt ik GEWELDIG....Ik leek net zo een klein kind dat alles voor het eerst meemaakte..en overal weg van was...
Ej, je moet wel dat verband eraf halen he..het bloedt nu toch niet meer?? Ow..ja...doe dan...zei hij terwijl hij stekeltjes maakte in de spiegel....Doe dan.....tzzz..heeft ie zelf een gebrek ofzo...Maar goed, niets zou deze dag voor me kunnen verpesten...Zelfs Abdel niet......
Ik haalde alles eraf...het zag er nog steeds erg pijnlijk uit....Als ik zoiets had gehad was ik zeker wel flauw gevallen ofzo......Mohiem, hij deed alsof hij niks voelde, maar ik wist zeker dat het pijn moest doen..........
Ej Naad, bedankt he......Ja bedankt..na 24 uur...kan het eraf? hahahha..
Rond twaalf uur waren we op het strand..alleen..we hadden Salima en Yassin niet eens mee gevraagd....Eerlijk gezegd, konden hun me gestolen worden..en Salima helemaal...Ik had het gevoel dat dit onze laatste tijd samen was...het einde van een lange vriendschap...en dat...voor een jongen...Ik ging liggen in de zon..en deed mijn ogen dicht..Ik kon altijd heerlijk wegdromen op het strand..en nog bruin worden ook tegelijkertijd..hahaha...Abdel was vandaag helemaal niet zoals altijd...Hij was niet zoo stil als normaal....Hij kwam naast me liggen..Ej Naad, heb jij wel is gehad dat je echt helemaal gek bent op een meisje..maar alles doet om haar zo ver mogelijk bij je vandaag te houden? ...Hmhm...sloeg dat op mij??....Eehhh nee, niet echt, antwoorde ik, ik ben nooit gek op meisjes......Kom op zeg..ik ben even serieus nu.....Kijk dan Abdel, ik ben niet zoals jij..ik behandel iedereen met respect..ongeacht hoe ze mij behandelen, want ik weet, later zullen ze het terug krijgen..de manier hoe je anderen behandeld zal altijd bij jezelf terug komen...zo is het leven nou eenmaal...en zo zal het ook eindigen.....Hij was stil....Na een paar minuten kreeg ik de domste vraag ooit te horen..Maar Naad, vindt jij dan dat ik jou zonder respect behandel??? ..............

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Wil je dat echt weten? Ja, dat vindt ik.......Hij zei niks meer en keek alleen naar boven....Ik kreeg meteen spijt van m'n woorden.. Ik zei wel de waarheid alleen ik kreeg spijt dat de waarheid zo hard was.....Hij kan toch niet zo slecht zijn....Hij is gewoon een jongen die gekwetst is....en daardoor mensen liever op een afstandje houdt..en eerlijk gezegd, kan ik dat best wel begrijpen...dat deed ik immers zelf ook...Misschien wel op een betere manier, maar uiteindelijk was ik precies hetzelfde...Zo bedoelde ik het niet...fluisterde ik bijna....Maakt niet uit...zei hij terwijl hij in de zon probeerde te kijken...Ik merkte aan hem dat hij zich op bepaalde momenten als gesprekken over liefde gingen en gevoel zich heel erg ongemakkelijk voelde en altijd over andere onderwerpen ging praten..zoals nu...Zulle we gaan zwemmen??? riep hij terwijl hij al op stond.....Kom op...en ik werd opgetild..en als een klein kind naar het water gedragen...Nou...NIET DOEN.......Daar kreeg ik mijn woorden terug....Wholah ik verzoop bijna.....Hij gooide me gewoon de zee in.....
En zelf bleef hij droog...Ja toch...In plaats van kwaad te worden ....begon ik te lachen....Water ging je toch niet dood aan......
Ik weet dat zijn hele bedoeling was om me boos te maken..om me terug te pakken..maar ik was niet zooo dom dat ik er nog in zou trappen..In plaats van pissig te worden liep ik triomfantelijk het water uit...langs hem heen...terug naar de handdoeken...Ik zag zijn verbaasde blik toen hij me nakeek........Ik droogde me expres niet af en maakte mijn haar los...Hij ging liggen naast me....droger dan droog..
Toen hij zijn ogen dichtdeed...kneep ik mijn haar uit..boven hem.....
Wholah.....ik heb iemand nog nooit zo snel wakker zien worden....
Schijnbaar had hij geleerd van mijn idee en begon ook te lachen in plaat van boos te worden.......maar ik zag gewoon de haat-liefde in zijn ogen.....Ik had zo een raar gevoel van hem..Ik mocht hem niet, maar toch wilde ik het liefst dat hij me zou zoenen....  :Confused:  Op dat moment dachten we schijnbaar precies hetzelfde....Hij keek me aan en zei tegen me; Ik denk dat ik jou natter kan maken dan jij mij......WATTTEEEEE ??????? Oh, wat wist hij elk moment zooo perfect te verpesten...waarom ????.... Hij was te brutaal voor woorden....
Van binnen kookte ik van woede..maar van buiten probeerde ik gewoon normaal te blijven..hij hoefde niet te zien dat het me wat kon schelen wat hij deed......

----------


## souhi

doe verder snel is prachtig verhaaaaaal doe verder snel snel snel snel snel snel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :motorzaag:   :aftel:   :duivels:

----------


## Miss-B

ja ga verder het is een mooi verhaal  :Cool:  

xxxjes Miss-B

----------


## yousra007

ga snel verder  :plet:

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Bedankt lieve schatjes voor jullie reacties

Die avond had Abdel een idee.....Hij wilde eerst uit eten gaan en daarna uitgaan..met ze vieren  :ole:  Wat een lol!!!!!!! Ik had eerder zin om te janken bij dat idee..mohiem..ik ging wel mee..als we zouden gaan...
Geen probleem dat me beste vriendin zicht vastplakt aan een jongen en mij schijnbaar uit haar geheugen heeft gewist..en dat ik,,,ja nog steeds, zat opgescheept met DE KONING VAN IRRITANTHEID..........................
Of moet ik beter zeggen DE PRINS....hahahahha..mohim, ik begon het steeds minder erg te vinden om met Abdel opgescheept te zitten..en juist deze verandering zou m'n vakantie wel is kunnen redden..............
Die avond gingen we dus uit eten...Ik had toen nog geen idee hoe alles zou eindigen.,...Ja, als ik dat had geweten had ik wel meteen het vliegtuig gepakt he......Ik was niet van plan grootste voorbereidingen te treffen zoals voor een avondje uit in Nederland, maar shorde mezelf in me oudste maar trouwste Diesel en haalde even snel een borstel door m'n haar heen...beetje mascara...zo klaaaarrrr......Abdel was toch geen plamuur sessies waard...hahahaha....Hij had me al verrot gezien..dus dit kon ook geen kwaad meer...toch...Toen iedereen klaar was liepen we naar buiten..het was nog steeds warm..een soort broeierige warmte..vochtig..klam..klef...Ik had liever gewoon de zon.....Salima en Yassin liepen zoals gewoonlijk weer bij elkaar te slijmen en te plakken...
Tffoee..het begon me de keel uit te hangen....die twee...en ik begon me trouwens hoe langer hoe erger te irriteren aan Salima...Tazz..als we straks terug waren in Nederland hoefde ze echt niet te denken dat alles weer zoals vroeger wordt...want dan zou ze echt waanideeen hebben...
Vroeger was voorbij...vroeger was nu nog maar een vaag verleden..alle lol en leuke tijden die we samen gehad hebben leken echt in het niets te vallen met de ze3ma GEWELDIGE PERFECTE TIJD die ze nu met Yassin leek te hebben...Ja, hij had het van me gewonnen...Als je er eens goed over na ging denken had hij gewoon mijn beste vriendin van me afgepakt en in ruil kreeg ik zijn ''aanhangsel'' ..En Salima LIET zich luid en duidelijk afpakken...Was dit nou alles geweest? Was dit echt het einde van onze vriendschap? Betekende ik na al die jaren zooveel voor haar dat ze me binnen een paar dagen al ingeruild had voor een jongen?? Schijnbaar wel....Kan je nagaan...Al die keren dat ik het voor haar opnam..dat ik voor haar heb gelogen tegen m'n ouders, dat ik voor haar klaarstond als ze me nodig had....Ja, schijn bedriegd............
Misschien was het ook maar beter zo....als dit haar echte karakter was dan wilde ik haar niet eens meer als vriendin....Dan was ik tien keer beter af zonder haar...Ik liep vooraan naast Abdel..Hij was stil en ik was diep in gedachten over Salima en haar gedrag....Zou hij het ook zo voelen tegen over Yassin??? neee..tuurlijk niet...jongens denken toch heel anders...denk ik...of niet?? Zal ik het vragen ??? ....terwijl ik zo liep na te denken schrok ik wakker van een luide toeter.....Abdel trok me bij m'n middel naar achteren...Trut....riep hij tegen me..kijkend naar de auto die bijna mijn einde was geworden.....Ik was zoo erg aan het nadenken dat ik gewoon over was gestoken zonder te kijken....Kan je nagaan....hoe afwezig ik was..alleen door die stupid Salima...Zij zou me echt niet redden hoor taazz.....Abdel...je mag me nu wel los laten hoor.......zei ik op een sarcastische toon tegen hem....Hij had me wel gered misschien...maar dat gaf hem niet het recht om zoo te blijven staan.......tegen me aan geklemd van achter hahahha...ja, mijn kont was nog steeeedss verboden terrein voor hem....en zou dat waarschijnlijk ook altijd wel blijven zoals alles er nu uit zag.....Thanks he..zei ik terwijl ik hem weg duwde......Ik vondt het meteen jammer dat ik zo gereageerd had...ik had beter wat anders kunnen reageren...Ik gaf hem namelijk ook steeds het idee dat ik hem haatte..wat hij ook deed.....Maja..geen tijd om daar nu over na te denken..kon maar beter op de weg letten...Ik wilde echt niet eerder dood als Salima..ppfft (neehoor sorry..grapje...deze kon ik gewoon niet laten )..We gingen eten in een klein restaurantje....Het was er wel gezellig en knus...Ik zat zoals gewoonlijk naast Appie en Salima en Yassin tegenover ons te kleffen....Mijn eetlust verdween meteen na het moeten aanzien van dat gelebber de hele tijd...EeJJ..zouden jullie het heel erg vinden om je tong drie seconden in je eigen mond te houden??? vroeg ik geirriteerd en de andere kant op kijkend......Abdel zat languit onderuitgezakt...Het leek alsof we broer en zus waren...we leken op familie..hoe we met elkaar omgingen de laatste tijd....Abdel en ik zaten verplicht met elkaar opgescheept...net zoals je verplicht met je broer zit opgescheept..en zo gingen we ons ook steeds meer gedragen...We voelden ons wel op ons gemak bij elkaar in elk geval...Tenminste..ik wel bij hem...Ik schaamde me nergens voor...Wat hij dacht kon me niet schelen en wat hij deed ineteresseerde me niet...Ik at als een beest waar hij bij was...deed me niks...Als je ziet hoe jongens soms eten...dan weet je pas hoe een BEEST eet....dus dit kon me gestolen worden...hij kon er zelf ook wat van trouwens..Terwijl ik en Abdel erop los aten keken Salima en Yassin ons minderwaardig aan....Hoe meer ze zich ergerde aan mijn eetgewoonten hoe erger ik het maakte voor haar....Ik smakte en liet haar goed zien dat het smaakte....LEKKER HE !!! riep ik tegen haar met m'n mond vol....Abdel wist dat ik het expres deed en dat ik het heerlijk vondt om haar te focken de laatste tijd.....Hij mocht haar niet..dat wist ik allang...en eerlijk gezegd..kon ik hem dat niet eens zo kwalijk nemen..Ik hief mijn glas rode limonade op en deed alsof ik met haar wilde proosten...In werkelijkheid had ik alles het liefst over haar heen gesmeten..mohiem..kon ik niet maken...Ik prooste met opzet te wild en een flinke slok vloog over haar witte broek...Ow....sorry.........zei ik met m'n mond nog voller als net....Ze wist niet hoe snel ze een wc moest zoeken...Die broek was heilig voor haar....Yassin de HOND vloog meteen achter haar aan...Ik en Abdel keken elkaar aan en lagen gewoon dubbel....Wholah..we kwamen niet meer bij.............................

----------


## yousrawoman

:belgie:  ZEKER VERDER DOEN!!!!!
je bent goed bezig meisje  :Smilie:

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Na een paar minuten kwamen ze terug..Salima dr hoofd stond op onweer....zelfs dr haar leek een tornado overleefd te hebben hahahhaha
Ik dacht dat ik maar beter even mn mond kon houden en dat Abdel er verstandig aan deed om maar ff hetzelfde te doen...Ze gingen weer zitten...Ze deden alsof wij twee kleine kinderen waren en hun papa en mama....Serieus..daar leek het echt op...Het zag er niet uit...Wholah ik probeerde echt mn lach in te houden..ik probeerde het zo erg..maar het lukte gewoon niet....Ik kwam niet meer bij....Ik lachtte kapothard recht in haar gezicht..Ik had de lol van me leven,...Wat is er zo grappig ???
Ik wil ook meelachen....was Yassin's reactie..Ja?? riep ik naar adem snakkend tegen hem...Wil je lachen???? hahahaha KIJK NAAST JE !!! hahhahahahaha.........Salima deed net alsof ze me niet hoorde.......Ze reageerde niet op mijn pogingen om haar uit te lokken. Kon me eigenlijk ook niet eens schelen....ze boeide me niks meer....stomme trut.....Abdel had de hele tijd een BIG SMILE op ze gezicht..tot ergernis van Yassin die alles net zo grappig vondt als Salima...Ej...als je zo wilt doen..veel plezier dan..MET JEZELF....riep ze tegen mij terwijl ze opstond en dr mes en vork met een kletter op dr bord gooide...DOEI HE!!! riep ik haar nog na...Abdel, kom we gaan, man.. zei Yassin terwijl hij ze vriend probeerde mee te trekken.....Jij gaat !! Ik niet ....was Abdels reactie op zijn aandringen..Abdel had voor mij gekozen..Gelukkig had ik toch nog iemand deze vakantie....Of we nou wilden of niet..we moesten maar met elkaar LEREN omgaan....Yassin en Salima zouden we de rest van de vakantie weinig nog te zien krijgen denk ik...Maar schijt, de auto was toch van Appie..dus hun gingen maar terug lopen ofzo naar Nederland.....Nadat Yassin en Salima weg waren gegaan betaalde Abdel de rekening en liepen we rustig terug naar het hotel..Onderweg vroeg hij me een paar dingen over mij en Salima en waarom we opeens zo snel uit elkaar gingen...IK legde hem alles uit..hoe ik over haar gedrag tegenover mij dacht en hij had een beetje hetzelfde met Yassin. Hij zei dat hij vondt dat ze vriend hem een beetje links liet liggen voor haar...Maja, gelukkig heb ik jou nog...was zijn laatste zin....Ik kreeg er kriebels van in me buik, precies dingen die ik niet wou..Als een jongen je kriebels kan laten voelen met iets wat hij alleen zegt..is het wel heel erg begonnen.....ieegh...waarom nou?????

----------


## souhi

ewa doe verder snel snel is echt prachtig gewoon doe v verder snel snel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lol:

----------


## yousra007

jah ga verder( en maak een lang en spannend stuk van please)
 :jumping:

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

:wohaa:  hahahha is goed...Kzal me best voor je doen hahaha..

Toen ik en Abdel terug waren in de hotelkamer wwas het uitgaans plannetje een beetje van tafel geveegd eigenlijk door de leuke gebeurtenissen van toen net in het restaurant...maar toch wilde ik niet in het hotel blijven zitten deze avond...Eigenlijk had ik helemaal geen rotgevoel over wat er was gebeurd en liet duidelijk aan hem merken dat ik nog steeds uit wilde gaan....Hem kon het niet echt wat schelen dus..gingen we alsnog..Het einde van de avond verliep anders dan dat ik eigenlijk in mijn boekje had staan hahahha....Na het uitgaan stelde hij voor naar het strand te gaan...Het was onderhand al half vier in de nacht..eigenlijk zag ik het niet meer zitten...was kapot..maar goed..dat kon er ook nog wel bij....  :Cool:  Hij leek totaal niet moe te zijn..maja ik denk dat hij uitgaan toch meer gewend was dan ik..Ik wist het wel bijna zeker..Het strand was donker..en de zee leek zwart op dat moment...
De sterren waren goed te zien.....was echt een prachtig gezicht...Hoewel Abdel niet eens iets had gedronken wat hem kon beinvloeden deed hij wat mijn gevoel wel een beetje ...ja..ik weet niet..anders dan normaal..Hij keek steeds naar me als ik de andere kant op keek..hij dacht dat ik het niet zag ze3ma ofzo.....De zee spoelde bijna over mijn schoenen heen ik kon nog net opzij springen......Hij begon te lachen en schopte me nat met water.....natuurlijk moest ik het terug doen en ja..zo begon het gekloot  :kusgrijs:  ..Toen we terug begonnen te lopen richting het hotel gebeurde het..HET... Ja precies..datgene wat ik wel wou en toch weer niet...Hij zoende me...Precies toen we van het strand af wilde gaan bleef hij staan en trok mij naar zich toe....Ik weet nog steeds niet wat me bezielde maar ik streelde zijn haar in plaats van hem weg te duwen....Ik sloeg mijn armen om hem heen en hij legde zijn hoofd in mn nek....Het voelde zo goed..echt iets wat ik totaal niet verwacht had.....Ik voelde aan hoe hij me vasthield dat hij bang was voor iets...Hij drukte me zo erg tegen zich aan..het leek net alsof hij dacht dat ik sneller van plan weg was te gaan dan dat de zon zou opkomen hahahaha...Ik vondt het niet erg eigenlijk..ik had hetzelfde gevoel..Ik was ook als de dood dat hij me na een paar dagen zat zou zijn...wat volgens mij ook zou gebeuren...Vanaf dit moment zou alles anders zijn....Alles zou anders worden...Toen ik voelde hoe hij deed tijdens onze zoen wist ik dat gewoon...Ik wou hem zijn vertrouwen in meisjes zo graag terug geven...ik wou van hem houden en zijn vrouwtje zijn....Normaal ben ik nooit zo..Mohiem, eigenlijk denk ik, dat ik tot over mn oren verliefd op hem was...Ik hoopte dat het wederzijds was..want ja...nu ik dit allemaal zo heb verteld moet ik er natuurlijk ook wel bijzeggen dat het toch ABDEL blijft..en dat hij met iedereen waarschijnlijk zo om ging als met mij...waarschijnlijk zou hij elk meisje zo gezoend hebben als dat hij mij zoende...

----------


## souhi

doe verder snel snel is een leuk vervolgje abdel heef haar eindelijk gekust olalalala  :schok:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :schok:

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

:grote grijns:  

Die nacht (wat er nog van over was dan) sliep ik heerlijk. We sliepen wel in hetzelfde bed die nacht...Ik viel in slaap met al mijn kleren nog aan..net als hij....  :slapen:  Hoe langer ik met Abdel om ging hoe meer dingen ik me eigenlijk begon af te vragen over hem. Hij zat toch op school....net als wij...hoe kon hij doen zo een mooie auto hebben en onderhouden? Hij heeft nooit tegen me gezegd dat hij nog werkte ofzo naast school.....En zijn kleren..alleen maar duurste merken...Hoe kwam hij dan aan dat geld? Ik was nieuwsgierig maar wilde niet meteen het irritante huppelkutje gaan uithangen..Hij was me vriend nog niet eens..hoe wil ik me nu al met zulke dingen komen bemoeien..Het kon me ook eigenlijk helemaal niks schelen op dat moment....

De volgende ochtend toen we wakker werden stonden Salima en Yassin opeens aan de deur te kloppen...Ze waren niet uitgegaan.....Joost mag wete wat ze wel hadden gedaan..ieegghh...ik zou het nog niet willen weten al kreeg ik er geld voor..hahahha...Hij wilde Abdel ze auto lenen..
Het was duidelijk te zien dat het tussen Abdel en Yassin al even slecht gesteld was als tussen mij en Salima....Ze keken elkaar amper aan...
Hij pakte de sleutels van het nachtkastje af en gooide ze ergens richting Yassin die bij de deur was blijven staan..Salima keek naar mij....het was duidelijk dat ze wisten dat ik en Abdel samen hadden geslapen in hetzelfde bed...Abdel kon het zichtbaar niet schelen wat ze dachten...Hij stond bij de tafel en checkte zijn sigaretten....Salima had echt zo een rare blik in haar ogen...ik herkende haar helemaal niet....Wholah weet je waarop het leek....alsof ze stoned was ofzo...Haar ogen waren bijna rood..  :blowen:  Ik was veel van haar gewend maar zoiets nee...niet echt..Toen ze weg waren vroeg ik aan Abdel of ze misschien..IETS..hadden meegenomen...Hij ontkende alles en praatte er verder niet meer over...In plaats van te gaan douchen ofzo ging hij weer bij mij in bed liggen....OKEE...Volgens mij begon nu zijn VERKENNINGS FASE hahahahha ...Hij zoende me en ik voelde zijn hand over mn buik gaan....Zulke dingen vondt ik niet erg..maar mijn broek bleeeef aan hahaha...Volgens mij moest ik echt een STALEN ONDERBROEK gaan kopen ofzo als ik van plan was lang bij hem te blijven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ......Ik vondt het fijn om met hem te knuffelen alleen volgens mij had hij heeeleee andere ideeeen over knuffelen als ik.....
Ik liet hem zelfs op me liggen.....het maakte me niet uit als het maar hierbij bleef...Mohiem..hij dacht er heel anders over dus..Daar kwam ik wel achter...Zijn hand ging langs mijn been naar mijn borsten..EN DAAR...was de GRENS...Ik duwde hem van me af en stond op.....Hij leek niet echt geschrokken....Nee tuurlijk niet..het bleef Abdel..Ik kende hem langer als vandaag..Hij moest altijd kijken tot hoever hij kon gaan..
Bij de meeste meisjes was dat namelijk heel ver...Sex......Ben je niet geil ?? vroeg hij ook nog doodleuk aan me...en keek me gewoon aan bij die vraag....Ik had niet eens zin om hem te beanwoorden................

----------


## rooierozen

:jeweetog:   :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:

----------


## souhi

doe verder !!!!!!!

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

ewaa ga verder dan
 :zwaai:

----------


## mert a bak

jalah ziedd 
ga verderrrr  :hihi:

----------


## Casouiia

Nieuwe fan....

Be3da ga verderrrrrr  :knipoog:

----------


## miss tisso

leuke verhaal ga verder meid!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Casouiia

Kom op meid....we weten dat je het misschien wel druk hebt....maar kan je geen ietsiepietsie klein gaatje maken voor ons....  :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:  
We willen zo graag een vervolg  :huil:  

Maarja....als je tijd hebt maak je der dan eentje voor ons  :blozen:  

XXXXXXX Miriam

----------


## Lilayaa

ja ga door..leuk verhaal

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

Ej allemaal. Ja sorry dat ik lang niet verder ben gegaan. Ik had het inderdaad erg druk met school en stage en dat soort dingen, maar heb het nu weer wat rustiger voorlopig.....

De rest van die ochtend was ik even bang dat het weer net als eerst zou worden tussen mij en Abdel. Ik kon er gewoon met mijn verstand niet bij dat een jongen dat ZOMAAR op die manier aan een meisje kan vragen. En het dan ook nog echt meent he. Echt Ongelovelijk gewoon.
Maja, hij bleef nou eenmaal een geval apart. Terwijl hij in de badkamer aan het douchen was, dacht ik steeds meer aan Salima. Ze zag er gewoon zo raar uit vanochtend toen ze de auto sleutels kwamen vragen.
Hoe kan iemand nou rode ogen hebben als je niet eens uit bent geweest maar gewoon hebt geslapen. Ik zag Abdel z'n spijkerbroek over de stoel hangen. Op dat moment kwam er een idee in m'n hoofd. Iets wat eigenlijk gewoon echt ongemanierd en schanheilig was, maar ik kon het niet laten. Het was wel m'n beste vriendin, ik moest het gewoon weten.
Zachtjes liep ik naar de stoel toe en pakte de broek eraf. Ik voelde in zijn zakken. Niks.....Toen ik met mijn hand naar zijn achterzak ging voelde ik een klein vierkant papiertje..Het was wit. Het leek op een klein envelopje. Ik was bijna bang om het open te maken. Ik was bang om te vinden wat ik zoo niet wilde vinden. Maar jahoor. Het was drugs. Het was coke. Witte poeder. FIJN !!! Was ik eindelijk tot over m'n oren verliefd, is het een dealer. Echt weer iets voor mij.. Waarom kan ik nooit een keertje een normale jongen tegenkomen. Ik pleurde de broek terug op de stoel. Het papiertje haalde ik eruit en spoelde het door de wc. Ik vroeg me af hoe hij zou reageren. Hij zou het zeker wel gaan missen natuurlijk. Ik vroeg me af of hij het risico zou nemen om aan mij te vragen waar het was gebleven, of dat hij gewoon z'n mond erover zou houden. Behalve dat ik flink teleur gesteld in Abdel was, dacht ik ook nog aan iets anders. De controle van de auto toen we vanaf de boot uit Spanje aankwamen in Marokko. Stel je voor dat ze iets hadden gevonden. Dan zat ik dus nu voor altijd in de cel, dankzij twee idioten, die ik amper ken. En ik dacht nog wel dat hij om me gaf??
HAHAHAHAH WAT EEN GRAP !! Ppfft misschien had die ex van hem wel juist gelijk...Ik zou ook vreemd gaan als me vriend een dealer is........
Daar ga je je leven toch niet mee weggooien, met zo een jongen, hoe leuk hij ook is. Mijn leven kon Abdel in ieder geval niks schelen, daar was ik nu wel luid en duidelijk achter. Ik had meteen spijt. Spijt dat ik met hem had gezoend, spijt dat ik naast hem had geslapen, spijt van alles, spijt van dat ik hier nog 4 weken met dealertje moet zitten die ik niet eens mag..nu al helemaal niet meer...Ik was echt pissig. En ik vondt, en ik denk dat de meeste meisjes het met me eens zijn, alle recht had om kwaad te zijn...Dat iemand z'n eigen leven op het spel zet ok..maar niet het mijne......VOOR NIKS !!!

----------


## Casouiia

danke danke danke danke danke  :tong uitsteken:  

Thnx voor je vervolgje!!!!!  :ole:   :ole:

----------


## mert a bak

was dat het maar  :schrik: 
probeer nog een keer en dan zal ik er over denken of hij goed is  :maf3:  




WHAHAHAHAHA WAS A JOKEE!!  :maf3:  

meid ga snel verder hij klein maar ik acc het voor deze keer  :slik!:  

ga snel verder en laat ons niet wachten  :plet:

----------


## rooierozen

:boogie:

----------


## Mis$-M0cro

hey sgat ik ben een nieuwe fan van je echt heelleuk ga verder heel snel want ik ga bijna naar maroc dus please doe het voor mij  :stout:   :corcky:   :strik:  kusz yasmine

----------


## miss tisso

ik kan niet wachten op je vervolg
ciaoooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## hasna_zina

hey meid nieuwe fan hier ik heb je verhaal net gelezen en ik moet zeggen dat het reuze meevalt ik hoop dat je snel verder doet  :zwaai:

----------


## nnaaddiiaa

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  i kweet het, ik ben een jaar te laat...  :frons:  sorryyyyyyyyyyyy

Ik zat een beetje verloren op bed terwijl abdel luid en duidelijk (ik hoorde een of andere VAGE versie van melha uit de badkamer komen) aan het douchen was. Eindelijk ging het een beetje goed tussen ons, wat verandering in mn doodsaaie verschrikkelijk horror vakantie tot nu toe, en dan zit er coke in zn broekzak. Hoe ga je daarmee om ????
Ik was helemaal in de war, wat voor houding neem je aan tegenover zulke jongens?? Ik weet gewoon dat hij het risico heeft genomen om mij en Salima en zn beste vriend (die waarschijnlijk hetzelde heeft gedaan)voor zolang in de bak in Marokko nog wel, te laten belanden. Toen hij eindelijk klaar was met douche....besefte ik iets .TE LAAT..en HEEEL DOMMM !! ik was zo verdoofd van het vinden van dat papiertje in zn broekzak, dat ik de helft over de wc rand had gegooid, en niet had schoongemaakt. De rest had ik gewoon doorgespoeld...NAAAADDIAAA !!!!hoorde ik meteen, alsof je het over de duivel hebt...eeh jahh jahhh...antwoorde ik een beetje twijfelachtig..
zou hij het zien of niet ??? wat kon ik bedenken ?? suiker ? naah zou ie niet intrappe...ik kon echt niks meer bedenken, mn hoofd was leeg..
ER LIGT ZOUT IN DE PLEEEEE !!!! zout ??? zoutttt....WAT EEN DEBIEL..
er ligt zout in de plee???? sorry hoor....zal ik het ff in zn mond proppe.....dan kan ie zien wat ZOUT is.....eeh jaaahhh...oow..jah ik weet het niet...riep ik droog terug...Niet te gelove..er ligt zout in de plee.
Vervolgesn gaat ie gewoon vrolijk door met wat ie aan het doen was, zn haar doen, parfum, kleding aan. Ik zat nog steeds half verlamd op het bed tot er een andere gedachte in mn hoofd kwam..Wist hij zelf wel wat hij in zn zak had ????....Wat als zn ZOGENAAMDE vriend hem erin had geluisd...dan zou Abdel worden gepakt bij de grens en hij niet.............
Nee toch, dat geloofde ik nou ook weer niet, dat Yassin zo laag was....
Terwijl ik hierover nadacht dwaalden mijn gedachten af naar de blik in Salima dr ogen vanochtend. Abdel tikte me aan, en ik schrok..Ik schrok van hem. Hij keek me zo raar aan, alsof ie het wist, alsof ie mn gedachten kon lezen. Wat doe je ?? vroeg hij terwjl hij naast me kwam zitten....ikkee..oww niks..ben je klaar ??? danne kunne we gaan.....
Zonder hem aan te kijken stormde ik de hotel kamer uit richting de markt. Hij rende een beetje verward achter me aan... Naarmate de middag vorderde begon ik het een beetje te vergeten. Hij zou het heus wel gaan missen en dan zou ik het aan hem merken, aangezien ik 24 uu r met hem per dag en nacht zit opgescheept...Opde markt veranderde Abdel weer in Abdel. Hij bleef staan bij een kraampje met een buikdans setje...hhmmm zie jedat ?? vroeg hij mij half aankijkend...Wat ???? ik keek en zag......en dacht : NOOIT...hahaa...er hing een topje, waar zelfs een a cup niet in past..en een rokje met kraaltjes eraan, voor ene kind van 10 ofzo....lekker hoor...mompelde hij naast me...ieegghh...abdel is echt erg, ik begrijp niet dat meiden echt aandacht aan hem schonken. wat een idioot. Hmm ga je dan ook een keer voor me buikdansen???? Of krijg ik een lapdance????????????????
Ik kijk hem belachelijk aan en kon mn lach bijna niet inhouden. Meende hij dit nou echt ??? Vielen meisjes vooor zulke gladde praatjes???? Jah ze vielen zeker voor zn koppie, maar zn mond, nee sorry,, daar redt ie het niet mee....er komt alleen maar blaa en blaa en bllllllllaaaaaaaa uit.
Abdel.....zei ik.....slaap verder, droom verder.........hij begon weer geirriteerd te worde doordat hij zn zin niet kreeg...NOU DENK JE NOU ECHT DAT IK OVER JOU DROOM ????? was zn verrotte antwoord............
nee, schat ik denk dat jij droomt over verdonk in een buikdans pakkie...
ik kon het niet laten......hahahhhahahh...laten we dan maar niet beginnen waar jij over droomt.........toen werd ie echt gemeen...jij droomt over dingen nadia die niet bestaan jij droomt ovre een jongen die om je geeft en die je aandacht geeft...Ik kreeg rillingen op de manier waarop hij het zei, die gemeenheid inzn stem had k nooit eerder gehoord. Een jongen die dingen voor jou over heeft, en die van je houdt.........Toen legde hij een hand op mn schouder. Vergeet het maar..ok....fluisterde hij zacht in mn oor. Ik wist niet hoe snel ik weg moest komen. Ik liet hem gewoon alleen achter op de markt.....Ik haattee hem..en zn hele houding, zn kop, zn achterlijke praatjes..alless.....kwou zooo ver mogelijk van hem vandaan komen en ook van de rest.....

----------


## ladyke

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

nieuwe fan meldt zich aaan!! 

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa snel verderrr

dit is de beste verhaal dat ik ooit ever gelezen heb!!

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SNEEEEEEEEELL VERDEEEEEEEERR!!!

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:maf2:   :ole:   :love:  

WEER EEN NIEUWE FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN!!!!
je verhaal heeft me gek gemaaktt!!!  :wohaa:  
ga sprrrrrrrrrrrrrrr snel verder  :kusgrijs:  

xxxxxxxxxxx ik!!!!

----------

